# Slow cooker liners



## centurion12 (Mar 19, 2006)

Some slow cooker recipes say to grease the cooker before adding the ingredients. If you using a liner, do you still have to grease the liner or can you eliminate the greasing if using a liner. Thanks 


centurion12


----------



## licia (Mar 19, 2006)

My grocery store doesn't have the liners.  I keep forgetting to see about them in another store.  I'd follow the directions on the package, whatever that says.


----------



## GB (Mar 19, 2006)

I would not bother greasing the liner most likely, but if you post your recipe we will have a better idea if it is needed.

I bought the liners once, but decided they are not worth the cost. Yes they work and do exactly what they say they do, but they cost $1 per bag.


----------



## licia (Mar 19, 2006)

I wonder if the baking bags could be used = they are a bit cheaper, aren't they?


----------



## GB (Mar 19, 2006)

I am not familiar with baking bags. What are they made out of?


----------



## BigDog (Mar 19, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I bought the liners once, but decided they are not worth the cost. Yes they work and do exactly what they say they do, but they cost $1 per bag.


 
Sometimes scrubbing a slow cooker is a PITA. If it was a recipe that would cause massive scrubbing, I think a buck to avoid cleanup is worth it. if it is something rather easy to clean up, I agree.


----------



## GB (Mar 19, 2006)

Agreed BigDog. For those recipes that you know make a mess and are a pain to clean it sure is worth a buck.


----------



## sattie (Mar 19, 2006)

I bought a box of the liners and man I do love them!!!!  I just lift the bag out with the left overs and put in a sealable container... they are worth the buck to me.  Usually after cooking in the crocpot, I soak the pot for awhile then scrub.... I hate the mess!!!


----------



## centurion12 (Mar 19, 2006)

They are made of a type of mylar that withstands high heat.  They do the job of keeping your slow cooker pretty cleans compared to scrubbing.  It's a personal choice.

centurion12


----------



## licia (Mar 20, 2006)

The baking bags - made by Reynolds, I think - for roasting turkeys, meats,etc.  I wonder if they could be used in the crock pot.


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 20, 2006)

Good question Licia - they seem to be the same, but who knows. They may be just as expensive. The first time I bought them I cringed, "I'll just try em" - I used it once and knew that I would always have a box in my pantry. They are great!


----------



## GB (Mar 20, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> The baking bags - made by Reynolds, I think - for roasting turkeys, meats,etc.  I wonder if they could be used in the crock pot.


What are they made out of? Are they plastic?


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 20, 2006)

GB, they look just like the crock pot liners - just bigger. I don't know what they are made of, though.


----------



## GB (Mar 20, 2006)

Are they less expensive than the crock pot liners? Might be worth looking into.


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm not sure how much they cost.  I will check it out next time I am at the market.


----------



## GB (Mar 20, 2006)

I know that in my store the crock pot liners are 4 liners for $4. I did find a coupon though that was 50% off.


----------



## cats (Apr 8, 2006)

Must be a personal choice, because I just don't see the need to use crock pot liners. No matter what I cook in mine or for however long, cleanup is no problem at all, basically no more difficult that cleaning up a pot that veggies were cooked in. Waste of money and a "gimmic" in my opinion.


----------



## lmw80 (Apr 18, 2006)

I have this habit of letting my crock pot sit, usually cause we are watching a movie as we are eating.  I usually use my crockpot on Sunday....just throw everything in it and it does all the work!  So for me, the liners help me because it helps me to be "lazy" on Sundays    They are very much worth it in my opinion for those dishes where you know it's gonna be a pain to clean.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 18, 2006)

```

```



			
				cats said:
			
		

> Must be a personal choice, because I just don't see the need to use crock pot liners. No matter what I cook in mine or for however long, cleanup is no problem at all, basically no more difficult that cleaning up a pot that veggies were cooked in. Waste of money and a "gimmic" in my opinion.




```

```
 
I agree 100%, about as necessary as a "specially designated" microwave oven cleaner I  saw on the market many years ago.  What is wrong with plain soap and water?  Now I admit to running my dishwasher once, twice and even three times a day, so I can certainly justify the few minutes to wash a crock pot.  If it is too messy, I set it outside and let the cat and resident possum have a go at it.


----------



## licia (Apr 18, 2006)

I bought some but haven't used them yet.  My oldest crockpot doesn't have a removable liner and I will certainly use them in that. Also my large one is an oval and quite heavy so I may use one in there.  I don't have a problem using anything that will make my life a bit easier.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 18, 2006)

I'll be honest & say that while doing dishes is definitely not at the top of my hit parade, I never find cleaning the crockpot a chore at all.

Mine has, like I imagine all of the new ones do these days, a lift-out crockery center.  After use, I simply place it in the sink & fill it with hot soapy water to overflowing & leave it overnight.  Next morning all I need do is wipe it out with my usual plastic dish/scrub pad.  No elbow grease required at all.

I definitely have no plans to spend money on plastic liners for it.


----------



## phinz (Apr 18, 2006)

I figure these kinds of things out based on time spent.

If I make, say, $20 an hour (just a round number) and it takes me 5 minutes to clean that pot, then I've just lost money, because at that rate I would make $.33 a minute, or $1.67 for that 5 minutes. If I spent $1 for the bag, and it took me a minute to take the bag out and put it in the trash, it just cost me $1.33, so I've saved money.

I do the same thing to justify paying somebody $40 to mow my lawn.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 18, 2006)

Ah, but how much money did you spend sitting down & figuring all that out - LOL!!!

If I sat down & figured out how much "money" I was losing or was worth between cooking, cleaning, gardening, taking care of 7 horses, 4 dogs, 6 cats, a cockatoo, & other miscellaneous chores, I'd probably want to hang myself from the shower curtain rod - lol!!  Life is way too short to think about things that way.

Actually, when I think about it, washing the crockpot is probably one of the more relaxing chores I have - lol!!


----------



## phinz (Apr 18, 2006)

Who said I sit down and figure it out? I work in HR. Salaries, hourly wages and cost effectiveness are just a day at the office for me.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 18, 2006)

Ah ha - so it's your COMPANY that's losing the money while you're sitting figuring this out -  

Really, Phinz, I'm just teasing you.  

I'm all for timesaving items, as well as for whatever makes cooks "happy cooks", although crockpot liners won't be one of mine. I'm sure I use a lot of stuff, though, that others would pooh-pooh at.


----------



## phinz (Apr 18, 2006)

I know you're kidding. It got a giggle out of me too.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 19, 2006)

Im leary about cooking any thing in plastic.Ive never had a problem with cleaning it ,Im with breezy just get it done .


----------



## QSis (Apr 19, 2006)

lmw80 said:
			
		

> I have this habit of letting my crock pot sit, usually cause we are watching a movie as we are eating. I usually use my crockpot on Sunday....just throw everything in it and it does all the work! So for me, the liners help me because it helps me to be "lazy" on Sundays  They are very much worth it in my opinion for those dishes where you know it's gonna be a pain to clean.


 
I'm with you, Lori,  and with the others who think it's worth an extra buck to make something as slow-going and easy as crockpot-cooking even more pleasant. Sometimes the dishes I make result in baked-on crud that is the only bad part about using my crock. 

And I love your avatar!  I'm a beach fan, too!

Lee


----------



## lmw80 (Apr 20, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> And I love your avatar! I'm a beach fan, too!
> Lee


 
Thanks!  Took that in Florida the day before my brother's wedding, I couldn't believe I took such a good picture!!  Which brings me to my sister-in-law...she does not think spending the money on crockpot liners is worth the money.  They are always tight on money and they can't afford it.


----------



## GB (Apr 20, 2006)

Here is what I am starting to wonder...

My Crock Pot is pretty big. I know it takes a LOT of water to wash it, at least when I cook something that really gets baked on their good. not to mention the soap costs (which really isn't a lot, but still). Do I use more and $1 in water and soap cleaning it? If I do then the liners are actually a less expensive way to go.


----------



## Michelemarie (Apr 20, 2006)

I look at it this way - my time is worth it!  I got so much going on right now - there is nothing better than lifting and throwing away - done! On to the next chore!


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 20, 2006)

*Your Money Or Your Life by Joe Dominguez*

My Crock Pot is pretty big. I know it takes a LOT of water to wash it, at least when I cook something that really gets baked on their good. not to mention the soap costs (which really isn't a lot, but still). Do I use more and $1 in water and soap cleaning it? If I do then the liners are actually a less expensive way to go]




I love this kind of thinking, I do it all the time. At my house, the cost would be under one penny ($.01) to wash the crock pot.

I have spent decades thinking like this. In regards to an earlier post, when determing your true wages, it involves much more than dividing your net pay by the hours you worked. You must subtract from your net pay all of your job related expenses....clothes purchased for the job, dry cleaning bills, time you spend getting ready for work, transportation time, etc. Let me recommend a book that was on the best seller list for many months, years?, in the early 1990's. I am sure a lot of you are familiar with this book, but in case some younger people are not, the title is, Your Money Or Your Life, by by Joe Dominguez and Vicki Robin. For me, it was a life changing book. One of the many things this book does is it explain how to figure your true wages. You may think you are making $20./hr but it may come as a shock you are making much less than that. Amazon.com has about 100 copies right now and even my tiny library has it. It is considered the number one book ever written for financial awareness.


----------



## Constance (Apr 20, 2006)

I just fill my my crockpot with soapy water, and let it soak until the next day. I never have any trouble getting it clean.


----------



## licia (Apr 20, 2006)

I haven't used the liners yet - I did buy some and will use them for sure when I make something messy. I don't mind paying the price if it is a good value - I can always save on something else - like all the things I should not be eating anyway. There are only the 2 of us most of the time so lots of room for other decisions.


----------



## Sephora (Aug 28, 2006)

You still have to wash your crock after using those bags, so you are only saving a little time and losing food and money.  The stuff I cook that sticks wouldn't fair well in one of those bags and I'd be tossing more than getting because it'd be stuck to the bag.  And I'd still have to wash the crock because of my fear of hidden bacteria left from any possible leaks.


----------



## GB (Aug 28, 2006)

I have never had to wash the crock after using one of the bags. I am not sure why you would think you need to?


----------



## Sephora (Aug 28, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I have never had to wash the crock after using one of the bags. I am not sure why you would think you need to?


Bacteria. Unless you are going to use them all the time, you have to wash the crock at least enough to get any hidden bacteria.  My SIL is a chef and had to take safety classes and things like bags and liners were addressed and the horror stories they told us (I went with her) was enough to scare me to wash everything even what looks clean before using it.


----------



## GB (Aug 28, 2006)

I am confused. How can stuff get though the bag if there are no leaks?


----------



## Sephora (Aug 28, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I am confused. How can stuff get though the bag if there are no leaks?


The class we took was in CA and was a health and safety class. If you use liners, you still have to clean was what we were told because you can't see bacteria and you don't know what could seap from the bags or aluminum foil or what not. They just told us to wash everything to avoid possible bacteria. He said you may not see a leak but there could be seapage you wouldn't know about. I'd just rather not chance it.  I'd be curious if the package says to rinse with water after use.


----------



## GB (Aug 28, 2006)

I will have to take a look when I get home.


----------



## Sephora (Aug 28, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I will have to take a look when I get home.


I did look on the site and there's kind of a round about "we aren't saying don't, we aren't saying do" type wording.  It simply says "avoid messy clean up" so I'd be curious what the instructions say about the pot.  And please, don't think I'm arguing with you, I just passed on what they told us and my fear of bacteria.


----------



## GB (Aug 28, 2006)

Sephora said:
			
		

> And please, don't think I'm arguing with you


Nope I didn't think that for a second. I appreciate your information!

I just looked at the box and all it really says is "easy cleanup with no soaking or scrubbing". I notice they do not say that they do not need to be washed though. I would think that they would push that if they could so your point seems valid.


----------



## cookielady (Aug 28, 2006)

I just use regular cooking bags as liners for my crockpot.  I still wipe out the crockpot, but I don't have to soak it and I don't have to clean it while it is still warm so I love them.  Another thing is that in my experience you need to fill the crockpot with water to cook some foods.  With the bag.  I put in NO water, unless I am making soup or stew.  Close up the bag and cook it all day.  I just make turkey breast today.. It holds in the flavor and makes it easy to clean up and serve.  I cut the bag open so I can lay it flat to serve out of it so I don't loose any of my food.


----------



## cookielady (Aug 28, 2006)

oh another thing, if you really like bags.  You can buy them in bulk for about 40 cents each...http://www.pansaver.com/ecommerce/ovenable_productlist.php


----------



## Sephora (Aug 28, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Nope I didn't think that for a second. I appreciate your information!


Thanks.  I've had a couple bad experiences lately when I shared my knowledge.  I tend to forget it's summer and kids run rampent on some boards.   

I guess my logic tells me if they say "no soaking or scrubbing" you still have to throw some hot water and soap in it for sanitary sake.  That class was really interesting.  I recommend taking a food safety class to everyone.


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 14, 2006)

They sell "slow cooker" linings at all major markets.  I live in the San Fernando Valley and I called Ralphs, Albertsons and Vons and they all have then in stock.  They are made by Reynolds and as soon as you have finished cooking in your Crock Pot just throw them away.

They are great and there is no washing to do.


----------



## Sanamatereo (Mar 11, 2007)

*Crockpot Liners*



			
				GB said:
			
		

> I know that in my store the crock pot liners are 4 liners for $4. I did find a coupon though that was 50% off.



You're talking about reynolds right? I live in Rockland county, NY and there's a brand in the stores here called Cookinacrock that sells 10 bags for $3.69. I haven't seen them anywhere else though. But they have a site that you can order from Cook in a Crock .com


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 11, 2007)

I bought a box of these, but I still have yet to use one.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 11, 2007)

I have an older crock-pot.  (Bought it in about 1970 when they first came on the scene.)  It is large, 5-quart, and doesn't have a removable "crock."  Some dishes that I cook in it can get quite cooked on and I have tried the liners.  I like them very much.

I went to the Reynolds website and was able to have a free sample sent to me.  I don't know if the offer still exists but it might be worth checking.  Anyone interested in "trying before buying" might want to do that.


----------



## VaporTrail (Nov 27, 2007)

I've used the Reynolds liners (and I did notice they seem to be oven bags without the zipties...) for a while and they make cleanup a lot easier, especially if you have something that tends to stick. Also they make applesauce a lot easier to transfer to large bowls for storage... just lift it out, cut off a corner and let it drain. Of course, you COULD also make a big mess like this, so caution is required.

On the Cook in a Crock liners... are they of a similar size and quality (or better?) to the Reynolds liners? They DO look a lot more economical...


----------



## Treklady (Dec 28, 2007)

Correct me if I am wrong, here, and I may very well be, but aren't these bags basically made form some sort of plastic? And again, is that what we want to be cooking our food in?

I have just about stopped microwaving my food, and if I do feel the need, I do so in a glass container.

Wloudn't it be healtheir to avoid the bags for a bit of extra elbow grease? Just askin'. I know many of us feel the need for convience, but at what cost.  I am making changes in my kitchen, but in baby steps, I have not gone in adone all these changes in one day...that would be insane


----------



## GB (Dec 28, 2007)

Not all plastics are bad for you if you cook in them. These bags are not leaching anything into your food. Cooking in a microwave is not bad for you either. There is a lot of misinformation floating about these two things.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 28, 2007)

I agree with GB.  Plastics made for cooking are not at issue.  They are safe.

The microwave is a completely safe device for cooking.  It does nothing to your food except get it hot.  

Some people enjoy spreading misinformation on the internet to get people stirred up about perfectly safe products.  Limiting yourself to reliable sources is the best bet.


----------



## KISS (Jan 8, 2008)

Sephora said:


> The class we took was in CA and was a health and safety class. If you use liners, you still have to clean was what we were told because you can't see bacteria and you don't know what could seap from the bags or aluminum foil or what not. They just told us to wash everything to avoid possible bacteria. He said you may not see a leak but there could be seapage you wouldn't know about. I'd just rather not chance it.  I'd be curious if the package says to rinse with water after use.


If we have to wash everything to avoid possible bacteria, what does that mean for my perfectly seasoned heavy cast iron skillet which never sees soap and water?   Or, we might be comparing apples and oranges here.
--Dani


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 8, 2008)

The crockpot liners are definitely handy when you have taken your crockpot somewhere that does not have a place to clean it up.  I almost hated taking my crockpot to work for potlucks because I would have to bring it home all crusty.  Now I just lift out the bag and throw it in the trash.  When I get home I give the crockpot a wash because of all the hands that have touched it and the lid, but no soaking required.  At home I use the liners when cooking a recipe that is particularly messy.  I definitely think the liners are worth the price.


----------



## melt (Aug 31, 2008)

licia said:


> My grocery store doesn't have the liners. I keep forgetting to see about them in another store. I'd follow the directions on the package, whatever that says.


 
Walmart has cooking bags. I think these are great!!


----------



## melt (Aug 31, 2008)

Crock pot bags are made out of a nylon resins, made out of the same stuff oven bags are made of. I personally love them, I try not to use them every time, they are somewhat expensive  I will switch off with foil, depends on how energetic I am to clean a crock pot.


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 31, 2008)

Melt, I think I get a bag of 20 for $1.59.


----------



## melt (Aug 31, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> Melt, I think I get a bag of 20 for $1.59.


 

Wow!!! Where????


----------



## babetoo (Aug 31, 2008)

i am certainly going to check into the liners. i hate, hate, hate to scrub the crock-pot. 

i used the cooking bags in the past and liked them as well.  hardly ever cook anything that large anymore . unless i am having company, so the cost versus the connivance would be just fine.

babe


----------

